# Function Clarifier Test



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Taken from "Function Clarifier" Personality Test

Instructions: To identify your preferred functions, rank the following eight descriptions from 1-8, with 1 being the most descriptive of your historical personality and 8 being the least. Use each number only once.

a.___I am a take-charge, no-nonsense type of person. I’m not afraid to take the lead or issue directives or correctives to others. My mind seems to work quite efficiently and decisively. It is typically easy for me to make decisions, give advice or instructions, and get things done without getting bogged down with emotional concerns. Others see me as firm and forthright, perhaps even blunt. I enjoy staying busy and using my time effectively. On the whole, I take a rational approach to life and can feel uncomfortable or inadequate in emotional situations. I’m more inclined to offer advice than to spend time commiserating. Consequently, I’m most comfortable in work-related situations, especially when analyzing problems, completing tasks, or issuing directives. I also enjoy thinking about strategies and logistics, or ways of making systems or processes more efficient and productive.

b.___ In some respects, I feel like an alien in the world. I am more of an observer and analyzer of life than a participant. This can make it scary for me to act or make big changes in my life. Typically, my mind is fairly zen-like, characterized by a state of relaxed awareness that straddles the conscious and unconscious mind. In this state, my mind is not restless or flooded with random ideas, but is generally calm and synchronized. When presented with a problem, my mind works in a unified way to simultaneously see different perspectives and “realize” answers. At times, these answers or insights can come suddenly and all at once, like a tidal wave of knowing; for me, there is a real difference between _believing_ something and _knowing_ something. I can get discouraged, however, when others don’t seem to understand or respond to my insights with a similar sense of conviction. In many cases, people seem to disregard my insights, suggest I’m being too negative or pessimistic, or think I’m blowing things out of proportion. But I’m simply being honest, calling things as I see them, and in most cases, I’m eventually proven right. Indeed, I see it as my primary role to perceive things accurately and correct false perceptions—to bring the truth to light. Despite seeming opinionated and strong-minded, it is not unusual for others to turn to me for answers, insights, or advice.

c.___I spend a fair amount of time surveying and weighing my personal feelings and values. Since it is important that I live a moral and authentic life, I see it as important to consider exactly what that means and might look like for me. I need time to listen to what my heart and conscience tell me is right. I think the world would be a better place if everyone learned to tune into his or her inner moral compass. Part of my moral code involves “fighting for the underdogs”—those who are poor, sick, disabled, victims of injustice, or otherwise find themselves in unfortunate circumstances. I also enjoy caring for children, plants, animals, or whatever personally affects or moves me. I have the ability to deeply empathize with others. When I imagine myself in others’ shoes, I feel for them and it inspires me to respond. Others typically see me as a good listener—empathetic and non-judgmental. At times, I can feel emotionally over-burdened, having internalized others’ pain and struggles. When it comes to emotions, I tend to be more of a receiver than an a expresser. I manage my feelings on my own rather than unloading them onto others. I therefore feel that most people don’t really know me or see what is most important to me.

d.___I am a “people person.” I’m generally warm and personable, with a knack for making quick connections with people. I like to talk and routinely enjoy conversation with friends, family, co-workers, and even strangers. Generally speaking, I am firm and forthright in expressing my views and opinions. While typically tactful, I am reluctant to let my voice go unheard. I enjoy teaching, managing, and directing people, helping them to be and achieve their very best. In many ways, I feel responsible for the emotional well-being and success of others. I want them to excel, both individually and interpersonally. I enjoy finding ways of bringing people together, helping them communicate and get on the same emotional page. If I’m being honest, I’m really not as good at listening to others as I am at advising or teaching them. On more than one occasion, I have been guilty of giving unsolicited advice or opening my mouth when I probably shouldn’t have. Nevertheless, people often turn to me for support and guidance regarding their lives and relationships.

e.___I am generally a person of routine. I see no problem with continuing to do things the way they have been done in the past, with sticking to the “tried and true.” Doing so makes life simpler and keeps things consistent. I tend to agree with the old saying, “If it ain’t broke don’t fix it!” I don’t understand why so many people think it’s a good idea to modify or abandon time-tested methods or traditions (i.e., The Constitution, religious traditions, etc.). I personally believe that if something has been resilient enough to stand the test of time, it’s probably worth preserving and protecting. I enjoy reflecting on my personal past, as well as various traditions—familial, religious, historical, political, etc.—that are important to me. I feel safe, secure, nostalgic, and reassured when I reflect on these things. When it comes to money and material goods, I tend to be fairly conservative. I am typically careful not to be wasteful or extravagant in my expenditures. When it comes to work, I like to know exactly what the rules and procedures are so I can do my job properly. I feel the details of a job are important and should not be ignored or overlooked. Others see me as a loyal, reliable, dutiful, and responsible.

f.___I am a fun-loving person who relishes spontaneous action. I don’t waste time over-thinking things. I usually perform better and enjoy myself more when I just do what comes naturally. I love taking in new experiences and sensations—new sights, sounds, tastes, and so on. I enjoy using my hands and losing myself in activities such as sports, sex, cooking, driving, dancing, shopping, exercising, and the like. If given a choice, I prefer to be up and moving around rather than sitting. I tend to get restless fairly quickly and am happier when I’m being active. I’m not a terribly abstract person and have never been a huge fan of book learning. I’d rather learn from experience than from books or lectures. In my view, experience is probably life’s best teacher. I’m also a highly observant person. I tend to notice and recall details that others may overlook. Keeping pace with current styles and fashions is also fun for me, including things like trendy cars, phones, fashions, hairstyles, decor, etc.

g.___Independence, autonomy, and personal freedom are among my highest values; some people might even call me a loner. While I have little interest or aptitude in leading or managing others, I also don’t want people controlling me or telling me what to do. When working within a system or organization, I often find myself at odds with it and end up looking for ways to circumvent what I see as unnecessary rules or inefficient methods. This of course can be anxiety-producing, so working for myself is probably my best option. Perhaps more than anything, I want to find work that I enjoy; my work is of utmost importance to me. Unfortunately, finding my ideal work has been difficult due to my strong need for autonomy, as well recurrent indecisiveness about what I should be doing. Efficiency is another of my top priorities. Thinking of time as a currency for accomplishment, I can be rather impatient when it comes to navigating unexpected hurdles or obstacles. Outwardly, I present as easygoing and affable, readily adapting and meshing to the social context. Inwardly, I am far more serious and resolute, constantly thinking about my work or projects and what my next step should be.

h.___I have a restless and active (some might even say _hyperactive_) mind. It is constantly generating new ideas and seeing new connections, associations, and possibilities (“the possibilities are endless!”). I often see random connections or parallels between things that others fail to see or appreciate. I love playing with words, ideas, associations, and quips. Compelled to explore and exhaust all the options and possibilities, I struggle to make decisions or draw firm conclusions. When a promising new idea or possibility comes to me, I tend to get really excited and want to share it with others. Unfortunately, the excitement often wanes once the novelty wears off or the idea proves less tenable. These ups and downs can make it hard for me to stick with one thing or to finish what I start. Since I tend to bounce from one idea and interest to the next, I sometimes wonder if I’ll ever accomplish anything important. I know I have a lot of creative potential, but I often struggle to harness and focus it. Others may see me as quirky, chatty, distractible, inquisitive, creative, unconventional, and open-minded.

Scoring

Record your rankings below:___ a. = Te ___ b. = Ni___ c. = Fi___ d. = Fe___ e. = Si___ f. = Se___ g. = Ti___ h. = Ne


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Ti
2. Ne
3. Si
4. Te
5. Fi
6. Ni
7. Se
8. Fe

The top three were clear as well as the bottom two. The middle functions, Te, Fi, Ni were harder for me to rank.

As an INTP, I'm an 'Fe user' but have inferior Fe, and ended up ranking it last. I'm wondering if other INTPs did the same. The dominant, auxilary, and tertiary I could easily rank as my top three. 

I'm also curious how others are ranking the shadow functions. For an INTP this would be Te, Fi, Ni, and Se. Are they somewhere in the middle or are they in the bottom four?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Too much information to keep in my head and arrange in that specific of an order. Well, if I was new to this I mean. Since I'm not, I can just remember the shorthand and order them to what I already know my order is


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Fi:3
Te:4
Ni:4
Se:5
Ti:5
Si:6
Ne:6
Fe:8

Dat Si description be trippin'. "Religious Institutions and The Constitution". Lmao. I think it's a great idea to modify or abandon time-tested traditions.


----------



## Freddie Hg (Jun 23, 2014)

1. Ti
2. Ti
3. Ti
4. Ti
5. Ti
6. Ti
7. Ti
8. Ti

More seriously I'd go with :

1. Ti
2. Si
3. Ne
4. Ni
5. Te
6. Fe
7. Se
8. Fi


----------



## Freddie Hg (Jun 23, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Se is correlated to noticing details.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Ni - 1
Ti - 2
Ne - 3
Fi - 4
Te - 4
Si - 5
Se - 5
Fe - 8


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Te - 7 
Ni - 6 
Ti - 5
Ne - 4
Se - 3
Fe - 3 
Fi - 2


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a counter proposal based on the cognitive functions and my (private) interpretation of Jung. I post this because I am not happy with the original, and instead of getting after it, or trolling or whatever, I figured I'd offer something constructive... aka, another one altogether. 

Behold:



___ I am a crusader. Whenever I look around I see too much injustice, too much loneliness, too many victims with nowhere to turn. They can turn to me. If no one else had the courage to call out the bad guys, then it is a good thing we have me, because I will. Sometimes people think I am overbearing, and that I can be strident in my moral judgments, but I will not be silent. That would be inappropriate and utterly disagreeable. I can be a little judgmental and it is so hard to keep my mouth shut sometimes. It's all for a good cause. Right and wrong are clear for everyone to see, and only those with dark motives would pretend that they aren’t. I wouldn’t be so overbearing if it wasn’t so present for me. I can't break away from my moral obligations. 
___ There is something beneath the skin of this world. It is difficult to put into words. Things are more than they seem. Images burn up into my mind from some unknowable place. I try to write them, but I can’t… I try to paint them, but it falls short. Sometimes I can only describe the things that happen to me through these images. This has always been best done through metaphor, because in a sense these images connect to the outer world metaphorically. But, it always goes deeper than that. The physical world is sometimes a morbid or absurd place to me, and I find that sometimes the images the world evokes for me are what is more real.
___ It astounds me how often people think things that don’t make any sense at all. It seems so obvious to me. 2 + 2 = 4, but if it is convenient we are so willing to say it is 5. If you jump off a cliff, you die, and yet it seems like people are selling that stuff every day. Bad calls all around. The sky is blue and if you touch a flame you will get burned. The universe has laid it all out for anyone to see, but, impossibly, most people just talk non-sense and do things that just seem so foolish. It is difficult not to criticize. It is a real urge for me, and sometimes it really is fun to offer commentary on the things that interest me. Sharing information, sharing my opinion, maybe some stats, maybe just a little common sense - that is the best way to get the world straightened out. Those bulletheads that do it now make all the wrong calls. I’d make the right calls, but I am no genius, I just have eyes and a brain.
___ Sometimes I feel so disconnected with the world, and that void just fills up with my own private one: the street on which I live, or my beliefs, or just the fantasies in my mind. It is as if those things out of my view don’t truly exist, and sometimes I wonder if I would notice if much of the world just evaporated. It isn’t that I am not interested in new things - I am! But I guess there is a process of incorporating those things into my rich world and I am not always proactive about it. I feel like chasing every little thing is more a diminishment of a rich life than otherwise. Is that a full life? Sometimes a whole world can exist in a garden, or in a well-worn book. There is so much more power in diving deep into those things that are pleasing to me… but who knows what that could be. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to it.
___ I don’t always know where to stand, but when I do, I am immovable. It takes time to work it out, because it really matters to me. I can’t go off guns-a-blazing and really do right by someone. Is it this hard for everyone? People say I don’t answer to anyone, or that I tend to wallow in things, and I guess that is true; but I have to answer to myself, and I hold myself to such rigid principles. My feelings are like a deep well. How do you share that? How is it so easy for people to judge when there is so much to consider? At least I know that when I do make a judgment, I can be okay with myself. That’s all that matters.
___ This world is a golden palace, half-made. Everyone is happy to mill around in the construction zone and they can’t see it. They just see what is there, but you gotta blur your eyes a little bit and then it will come together. Yes, that! You see it there? Now, go make it! For me, this vision beckons too loudly for me to bother with the tiresome minutia along the way. The vision is what matters, and if you want a fire that can burn down the world, you gotta start it and you gotta keep it hot. You think I want Utopia, the world that cannot exist? Yes, I do, because I can see it clearer than I can see you. Call me a dreamer if you like, but this world is only what you’ve made it. Let’s make a better one. You’ll work out the details when I am gone if you have any vision at all. There is no time to ‘live it up’, or ‘balance the books’ because as hot as I run, I am chilled by your myopic tendencies and insipid routines.The Golden Palace awaits.
___ Everything is a system. It can be organized and reorganized, but I am not talking about arranging our desk here, I am talking about logic itself. Something can seem to make sense, but when you bring it into the workshop and tear it to bits, you get to the truthiest bits of truth, though sometimes it is hard to put it back together again. People say I think too much, but I can’t say something makes sense until I have worked it over.. and that isn’t done until it is done. People can’t tell me what makes sense, because I know better anyway, and I don’t believe in co-dependence of thought. I am not always open to peer review - everyone has got to figure it out for themselves or it is just mind control.
___ Stuff has got to be engaging, you know? My attention span is not exactly legendary. It’s like with kids; they aren’t gonna sit there while someone drones on and on… so, get in there! Have fun! Put on a show if that is your thing, be a rockstar if that is your thing, start a business, start a blog, take a trip, whatever you want. Experience is the only thing worth anything sometimes, and I don’t mean taking drugs and jumping off cliffs. I mean BEING THERE. Being there with the people you love, doing the things you love. Life is nothing but a path of experiences. A wise man is one who has lived, who has been there and made it back alive. What else can you trust? Sleep under the stars, see the world, but whatever you do, don’t miss a moment sitting around letting life pass on by. Then, take that experience and make something big. Change the world, or give your family a better life. Your experiences will shape you and empower you.

1 = Fe
2 = Ni
3 = Te
4 = Si
5 = Fi
6 = Ne
7 = Ti
8 = Se


----------



## Freddie Hg (Jun 23, 2014)

arkigos said:


> I have a counter proposal based on the cognitive functions and my (private) interpretation of Jung. I post this because I am not happy with the original, and instead of getting after it, or trolling or whatever, I figured I'd offer something constructive... aka, another one altogether.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


Interesting interpretation, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

arkigos said:


> I have a counter proposal based on the cognitive functions and my (private) interpretation of Jung. I post this because I am not happy with the original, and instead of getting after it, or trolling or whatever, I figured I'd offer something constructive... aka, another one altogether.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


This is excellent.

Going by this, I definitely value Fi-Te instead of Fe-Ti, there is no doubt. Naturally, I am confused about the perception functions.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

@arkigos This is much better. I rank Si/Te as the most valued here.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

> ___ It astounds me how often people think things that don’t make any sense at all. It seems so obvious to me. 2 + 2 = 4, but if it is convenient we are so willing to say it is 5. If you jump off a cliff, you die, and yet it seems like people are selling that stuff every day. Bad calls all around. The sky is blue and if you touch a flame you will get burned. The universe has laid it all out for anyone to see, but, impossibly, most people just talk non-sense and do things that just seem so foolish. It is difficult not to criticize. It is a real urge for me, and sometimes it really is fun to offer commentary on the things that interest me. Sharing information, sharing my opinion, maybe some stats, maybe just a little common sense - that is the best way to get the world straightened out. Those bulletheads that do it now make all the wrong calls. I’d make the right calls, but I am no genius, I just have eyes and a brain


I can't say that this really resonates with me all that well. I do think that a lot of information is out there, and people are all too willing to ignore it, but I am under no assumption that sharing that information one person at a time will do anything. I'm much more selfish than that. I use the information to get me where I need to go. Maybe once I get there I can do something, but I sure as hell am not going to try to share common sense. The science community already tries to do that, and that is failing miserably.

I agree with the second part though, sharing information that interests me is by definition interesting, but it is by no means a method to educate. If anything, it's just to assimilate the information better; not to mention it gives me some kind of a rush to talk about interesting topics.

I suppose I could be mistyped, but I doubt it.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Phantasmagorical said:


> This is excellent.
> 
> Going by this, I definitely value Fi-Te instead of Fe-Ti, there is no doubt. Naturally, I am confused about the perception functions.


After a few more perusals, I'm settling with Se-Ni. I'm beginning to ponder whether I am actually a repressed ISFP or even ESFP. I visualize a large mountain of deceitful layers and illusory masks, below which lies the cave that contains my true personality (or the fallen innocence, lol), similar to the Mines of Moria. I need to truncate and excavate.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

EMWUZX said:


> I can't say that this really resonates with me all that well. I do think that a lot of information is out there, and people are all too willing to ignore it, but I am under no assumption that sharing that information one person at a time will do anything. I'm much more selfish than that. I use the information to get me where I need to go. Maybe once I get there I can do something, but I sure as hell am not going to try to share common sense. The science community already tries to do that, and that is failing miserably.
> 
> I agree with the second part though, sharing information that interests me is by definition interesting, but it is by no means a method to educate. If anything, it's just to assimilate the information better; not to mention it gives me some kind of a rush to talk about interesting topics.
> 
> I suppose I could be mistyped, but I doubt it.


I did choose to focus on what I perceive as a tendency to extravert logic through commentary, critique, and general opinion-sharing... which I find to be pretty central to Te-doms. I think this is essential because some ESTJs for example, would not think of themselves necessarily as hyper-logical, but WOULD identify with being very opinionated and focused on no-nonsense common sense. In a way, this was part of an effort to clearly differentiate it from Ti by highlighting the extraverted properties. You have people like Howard Stern or Bill Burr or Bill O'Reilly or Sam Harris who are, to me, the vanguard of Te dominance. What they have in common is a powerful urge to set the world straight with critical commentary. 

Perhaps this breaks down somewhat with a less differentiated Te-dom. 

However, if your own critique is that you are too cynical to share information, I have to wonder if your beef is with that one line or with the description as a whole.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting way of organizing this~ To both the original and readjusted. 

I have absolutely no idea how to scale mine (except for lack of connection with Se and Te... and apparently not even the Ne which I was... pretty certain at one point about being there) but I can definitely see how the descriptions are a nice elaboration.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Phantasmagorical said:


> After a few more perusals, I'm settling with Se-Ni. I'm beginning to ponder whether I am actually a repressed ISFP or even ESFP. I visualize a large mountain of deceitful layers and illusory masks, below which lies the cave that contains my true personality (or the fallen innocence, lol), similar to the Mines of Moria. I need to truncate and excavate.


You don't strike me as either of those things. I don't know anything about you (do you have a thread for your type in the What's My Personality Type? subforum?) ... my first impression of you had me thinking that you are some sort of thinker. Not getting an SFP vibe at all, from the tiny bit I have seen of you.



O_o said:


> Interesting way of organizing this~ To both the original and readjusted.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how to scale mine (except for lack of connection with Se and Te... and apparently not even the Ne which I was... pretty certain at one point about being there) but I can definitely see how the descriptions are a nice elaboration.


Did I decree that you are to be forever labeled NTP? How dare you defy me! Or maybe I decreed something else, I can't remember.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

arkigos said:


> You don't strike me as either of those things. I don't know anything about you (do you have a thread for your type in the What's My Personality Type? subforum?) ... my first impression of you had me thinking that you are some sort of thinker. Not getting an SFP vibe at all, from the tiny bit I have seen of you.


I actually have numerous such threads, which is the problem in a way. I would consider my past threads almost irrelevant. A particular thread, however, might be of much help here.
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/301234-cognitive-functions-am-i-using.html

I did get typed as an INTJ, but my mind did figure out a way to confuse me yet again, by means of self-doubt and over-thinking.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Agreeing with  that both the original and adjusted versions are very interesting for reading and consideration; thank you to both Fractals and Pterodactyls and arkigos for sharing. 

It's funny on the original, as my auxiliary, dominant, and tertiary functions were the first three, in that order, and I recognised them immediately. So -- I had my main functions down as soon as I started, pretty much. I personally find Ni pretty difficult to put into words, so I especially enjoy reading descriptions of that function. Also, it hadn't occurred to me that my restlessness and need for continuous movement was related to my Se; I like to discover new things about my inferior function, being the least familiar with it.



arkigos said:


> There is something beneath the skin of this world. It is difficult to put into words. Things are more than they seem. Images burn up into my mind from some unknowable place. I try to write them, but I can’t… I try to paint them, but it falls short. Sometimes I can only describe the things that happen to me through these images. This has always been best done through metaphor, because in a sense these images connect to the outer world metaphorically. But, it always goes deeper than that. The physical world is sometimes a morbid or absurd place to me, and I find that sometimes the images the world evokes for me are what is more real.


Absolutely fantastic, mate. Thanks again.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Freddie Hg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Se is correlated to noticing details.


Picking up on physical details is definitely an important aspect of Se. How good you are at this would depend on its position in your functional stack, of course. As an INTJ, Se plays a vital role in my use of Te, as it's the means by which I gather empirical information for my Te to process.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

arkigos said:


> Did I decree that you are to be forever labeled NTP? How dare you defy me! Or maybe I decreed something else, I can't remember.


Yes, yes you did and I was so flattered that you took the time because that was one of the longest paragraphs anyone had ever written directed at me. 
But to keep it fair, the very fact that I've managed to isolate Se as not being my dominant with certainty and confidence is absolutely miraculous. That took me, what, about 3 years? Baby steps.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

arkigos said:


> However, if your own critique is that you are too cynical to share information, I have to wonder if your beef is with that one line or with the description as a whole.


Re-reading the post my "beef" is in fact with that one line. I didn't catch the metaphor through the whole thing on my read through earlier because I was in a bit of a rush to finish off a bibliography that was being annoying in regards to formatting. I do in fact criticize the living crap out of peoples choices. I just thought the tone indicated that I wish to change those choices, and will take action to do so. I would like it if people didn't make said choices, but I don't plan to change them in any respect.

This is the only line that I actually disagree with. The rest is good, and it's cool to see a new take:



> Sharing information, sharing my opinion, maybe some stats, maybe just a little common sense - that is the best way to get the world straightened out.


EDIT: I thought I would add that I just ran it by someone, and the description apparently fits me to a T in regards to the "expecting people to run their lives on objective fact" part. It's pretty spot on. 

I think I mostly criticized it initially because it's way different than most function descriptions, and it asks one to look at themselves in a different light than most cognitive descriptions ask. 

Compliments to the chef anyway, sorry for the essentially false criticism, although I do still disagree with the quoted line for the most part.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

First test:
Ti > Ni > Ne > Fi > Te > Se = Si and I forgot about Fe

(I could choose Ni > Ti if we omit this BS about being in the Zen state)
@arkigos version:

Te = Si = Ni > Fi > Ti > Se > Fe > Ne

(I strongly empathized with first two sentences of your Ti description, after that it became a bit blur. Anyway, I understand now why you typed me as a strong Te user.)


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

arkigos said:


> I have a counter proposal based on the cognitive functions and my (private) interpretation of Jung. I post this because I am not happy with the original, and instead of getting after it, or trolling or whatever, I figured I'd offer something constructive... aka, another one altogether.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. This is fantastic. I particularly like how you've rewritten the Si description. On the Ne one.... I would replace "the Golden Castle" with simply "the future" or "the half baked utopia" I know that Ne is supposed to be concrete, but "the Golden Palace" makes it sound like even more of an ideal. I relate most to Ne, Ni, Ti and Se here, in that order. On the original I relate most to Ne, Ti, Fi, and Fe. Picking the first four should be more than enough for this exercise.


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

arkigos said:


> I have a counter proposal based on the cognitive functions and my (private) interpretation of Jung. I post this because I am not happy with the original, and instead of getting after it, or trolling or whatever, I figured I'd offer something constructive... aka, another one altogether.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


3. Te
8. Se
2. Ni
6. Ne
4. Si
1. Fe
5. Fi
7. Ti

_I see it most partial in me because full of statement can't describe me as person_


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

First one:
Ni, Ti, Se, Ne, Fi, Te, Si, Fe

Second:
Ni, Se, Ti, Fi, Fe, Ne, Te, Si

the second was kinda dorky.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Marsibil said:


> First one:
> Ni, Ti, Se, Ne, Fi, Te, Si, Fe
> 
> Second:
> ...


Interesting that you triggered so much on both Ni descriptions despite them being so fundamentally different from one another. 

Also, thanks for your invaluable feedback on the relative dorkiness of my descriptions.


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

b. = Ni
g. = Ti
h. = Ne
d. = Fe
c. = Fi
f. = Se
a. = Te
e. = Si

I guess I'm either an Ni-dom or Ti-dom. These functions probably act differently depending on their rank.

Edit...Because I don't want to double post and inflate my post count...

From @arkigos' interpretation: 

2. Ni
4. Si
5. Fi
3. Te
8. Se
1. Fe
7. Ti
6. Ne


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I have a counter proposal based on the cognitive functions and my (private) interpretation of Jung. I post this because I am not happy with the original, and instead of getting after it, or trolling or whatever, I figured I'd offer something constructive... aka, another one altogether.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


This is amazing. I particularly loved how Te and Ti are distinguished in this version. Unlike the original one, where I had a hard time choosing as both were equally relatable, here it's as clear as day that I'm Te user and don't take Ti seriously.
I don't want to make any minor Si nitpicks, as it did catch the gist of my experience with this function.
Te and Si for me. All fits <)


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, on @arkigos version, I get something totally different than my usual INTP result. I'm like some xSTx on this one. Ne is further down the list, Se is higher up on the list than would be expected. I related a lot to both the Ti and Te and see the value in both at different times. I'm not sure how to precisely rank all 8, but its something like Tx > Sx > all others. I was sure I was an Si user but I relate quite a bit to Se and it's difficult to tell which fits better. Interesting take on Si by the way. 

Also, I could have swore that Fe description was describing Fi. I often see in Fi descriptions as them being crusaders for some cause, destroying the evil sort of thing. It wasn't until I got to the Fi description further down the list that I realized this. I wonder some Fe users misidentify themselves as Fi users because of this.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

*original post's test:*

g > b = d = c > h > f > a > e
Ti - Ni/Fe/Fi - Ne - Se - Te - Si

None of the descriptions stand out. Some elements sound familiar, but a lot of it is hogwash in my case.

*arkigos's test:*

2 = 4 > 7 > 6 > 1 = 5 > 3 = 8 (what an equation, huh)
Ni/Si - Ti - Ne - Fi/Fe - Te/Se


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm taking this now but holy shit...my job was made for Te types...


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

1. Ne
2. Ti
3. Te
4. Fe
5. Fi
6. Si
7. Ni
8. Se


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

*OP*
Ne, Ni, Fe, Ti, Fi, Te, Si, Se

*Arkigos*
Ni, Si, Ti, Fe=Fi, Ne, Se, Te


BOOO!!!! I want higher Se


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I found 4 and 5 the ones I relate to the most.Now I need to consider where the others fit !


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

@_Fractals and Pterodactyls_, this is actually some pretty cool stuff. Would it be alright if I borrowed it? I'm going to start pushing a more analytical approach to cognitive functions and whatnot--basically I'm trying to improve the tests (as I'm finally starting to learn about survey methodology)--and I need to gather different methods to analyze the functions and such.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

New approach: I decided to go with my immediate, gut-level response to each of these rather than think about them. 

*Original Version:*

Te: Ugh, no. Not me at all. This is exactly what I'm not.
Ni: This is partly me and partly what I'm trying to develop lately.
Fi: Part of it is irrelevant and doesn't exist to me (morality), part is very me (empathic and nonjudgmental), and part seems over the top (over-burdened by others' pain and struggles).
Fe: Not me but I don't have a strong reaction to this one.
Si: Mostly neutral. Hard to tell if it fits or not. Strongly negative reaction to the reflection part.
Se: I neglect this area and probably could benefit from more of it.
Ti: Mostly not me, though some parts are me.
Ne: Mostly me but sounds too energetic, too interested in the outer world.

Positive Reaction: Ne, Ni, Se
Negative Reaction: Te, Si

*Arkigos's Version*

Fe: Not me, and I get a strong negative reaction. Almost like I want to fight against this type of person.
Ni: Partly me but mostly just what I wish to become or do.
Te: Not me, with a somewhat negative reaction. It sounds intolerant.
Si: My compass keeps spinning. Hard for me to interpret correctly, as a certain personal meaning keeps intruding. I don't think I understand this description well enough to know whether it fits or not. 
Fi: Not me, too much evaluation. But no negative reaction.
Ne: Not me, too visionary and externally focused. No negative reaction.
Ti: Not really me though I agree logic can be rearranged. It's too much work though, sounds exhausting. I get the impression this type will also appear too rigid and nitpicking to me. (Very slightly negative reaction.)
Se: Not me but I like it. Part of me wants this, but I habitually neglect it.

Positive Reaction: Ni, Se
Negative Reaction: Fe, Te, Ti


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

I personally found myself struggling to find really strong fits on either test (the original or arkigos' one); each felt off to at least some extent, and a good many quite considerably. After some thinking on it, I came up with:

*Original*
Ti-Te-Ne-Ni-Si-Fi-Se-Fe

*arkigos*
Ti-Fi-Si-Ni-Ne-Te-Fe-Se

Both are quite strange results, really, though as I said, I struggled to relate to most of the paragraphs much - interesting that all the introverted functions end up first in arkigos' one (and _all_ the extraverted functions were incredibly hard for me to relate to whatsoever).



Raawx said:


> @_Fractals and Pterodactyls_, this is actually some pretty cool stuff. Would it be alright if I borrowed it? I'm going to start pushing a more analytical approach to cognitive functions and whatnot--basically I'm trying to improve the tests (as I'm finally starting to learn about survey methodology)--and I need to gather different methods to analyze the functions and such.


As it says in the OP, it's sourced from here.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

*First test (OP)*
Ni
Te = Ti
Si = Ne
Fi
Se
Fe

*Second Test (Arkigos)*
Te
Fi
Ni
Ti
Si
Ne
Fe
Se


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

StunnedFox said:


> As it says in the OP, it's sourced from here.


Yay. I'm stewpid.



> This world is a golden palace, half-made. Everyone is happy to mill around in the construction zone and they can’t see it. They just see what is there, but you gotta blur your eyes a little bit and then it will come together. Yes, that! You see it there? Now, go make it! For me, this vision beckons too loudly for me to bother with the tiresome minutia along the way. The vision is what matters, and if you want a fire that can burn down the world, you gotta start it and you gotta keep it hot. You think I want Utopia, the world that cannot exist? Yes, I do, because I can see it clearer than I can see you. Call me a dreamer if you like, but this world is only what you’ve made it. Let’s make a better one. You’ll work out the details when I am gone if you have any vision at all. There is no time to ‘live it up’, or ‘balance the books’ because as hot as I run, I am chilled by your myopic tendencies and insipid routines.The Golden Palace awaits.


I really don't like this. It's just...not what I expect and feel Ne to be. I think it's cleverly done--with the half-hearted flurry of metaphors, but I don't identify with it and am _certain_ I am an Ne dominant (and even more certain of an ENFP). Your F/T definitions were spot on and, I actually found myself identifying more with Ni than any of the other perceiving functions. Either way, I think the Ne one needs to be revised. It's just not the Ne that I know and love--I don't think it hits the target at all.

Why does it feel Ne to you? The ambiguity and endless trailing? Half-hearted metaphors? Narrative hand-holding?


----------

